# Names to go with Kian



## KiansMummy

Any one any ideas of a girls and a boys name to go with Kian?

Im not really keen on traditional names i.e George/William/John Mary/Alice/Kathryn etc.

Thanks in Advance 
x


----------



## CedarWood

Boys:
Gavin
Tyler
Dillon
Dylan
Reese

Girls:
Karley
Mallory
Cassidy
Kaitlin
Ella


----------



## RubyRainbows

Laila, Kiara, Kierstyn, Kaiya, Kayliana, Kloe, Kaylana, Kierra

Lachlan, Rylan, Korey, Keegan, Finlay, Declan, Riley, Casey, Ryan, Aiden


----------



## fairy_gem

*Boys:*

Declan
Flynn
Fynn
Rhys
Leo
Max
Logan
Rylan
Riley
Ethan
Rory

*Girls:*

Nina
Cora
Darcie
Maisie
Lilia
Edie
Ffion (Eff-ee-on) 
Alexa
Anais
Anya
Cerys
Eden
Seren
Scarlett
Neave / Niamh
Bethan
Chloé
Evie
Mia
Erin
Isla
Leila


x


----------



## KiansMummy

RubyRainbows said:


> Laila, Kiara, Kierstyn, Kaiya, Kayliana, Kloe, Kaylana, Kierra
> 
> Lachlan, Rylan, Korey, Keegan, Finlay, Declan, Riley, Casey, Ryan, Aiden

I love Rylan. How do you pronounce Lachlan? x


----------



## rainbowgroove

We know a Kian and Carter (brothers) if that helps?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ryan
Owen


----------



## fairy_gem

KiansMummy said:


> RubyRainbows said:
> 
> 
> Laila, Kiara, Kierstyn, Kaiya, Kayliana, Kloe, Kaylana, Kierra
> 
> Lachlan, Rylan, Korey, Keegan, Finlay, Declan, Riley, Casey, Ryan, Aiden
> 
> I love Rylan. How do you pronounce Lachlan? xClick to expand...


Lock-lan or Lock-lun

x


----------



## CandiceSj

I know of a Killian (nn Kian) and Rowan sibling combo. And Rowan can work for a boy or a girl.


----------



## sinead28

Ryan
Riley
Damian
Declan
Darragh
Padraic
Ronan
Rowan

Niamh
Ainé
Orlagh
Eimear
Erin
Dara
Ailish

thought I'd give you a few Celtic/Irish names to stick with Kian :) really love that name though!


----------

